# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Jungle Ball Python? (Major Load Warning)

## SnakeKittyFishy

This guy was sold to me as a 'jungle ball python'. I'm not sure what specifically is different about them. After doing research I found little info so I'm going to ask my new friends here  :Smile:  Included are pics of Darigan the jungle, he has very yellow-gold coloration with a black background all over except for on his head/neck. He is a year and 3 months old. Also included is my 3-ish month old blackback female Zaphira with nice orange coloring for comparison. I tried to make the pics nice to make IDing nicer ^_^ Enjoy and hopefully can get some input

----------


## bad-one

Looks like a beautiful normal  :Good Job:

----------


## BGdyl

Nice! Definitely has Jungle characteristics, the green eyes, light color, and the wacky alien heads. Although it's subtle, I say you have a Jungle.

----------

_SnakeKittyFishy_ (09-17-2011)

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

> Nice! Definitely has Jungle characteristics, the green eyes, light color, and the wacky alien heads. Although it's subtle, I say you have a Jungle.


Thank you! So those are what classifies him as a jungle huh? Any other things that I should look for in him? Other defining characteristics that make him a jungle?

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

I'm wondering now what type of female morph I should try breeding him with... I was thinking pastel.. any thoughts?

----------


## Serpent_Nirvana

My impression of the term "jungle" was that it is primarily a descriptor of a pattern that tends to prove not to be genetic -- similar to "harlequin."

That said, the "pastel jungle" line of pastels tends to consistently throw a similar pattern, so perhaps it does have a genetic basis.

----------

_SnakeKittyFishy_ (09-18-2011)

----------


## sho220

High gold normal

----------


## mainbutter

"Jungle" is synonymous with:

-wild type
-normal
-I'm kinda brown/gold with alien heads

I love the coloration on your new pickup!  A fine example of a wild type ball python.

----------

_SnakeKittyFishy_ (09-18-2011)

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

Thanks everybody  :Smile:  Sometime in the future I'll breed him and see what he produces, see if he passes on his neat pattern..

----------


## DemmBalls

It looks like a nice busy patterned normal to me.  I bred a similar girl to my pastel last season and got a nice busy patterned pastel from her.  Could be a fun dinker.  :Good Job:

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

I'll definitely be seeing what I can get out of him, I'm thinking either pastel, fire, or vanilla to breed him with...

----------


## KingPythons

Did I already say he's awesome looking?! lol well he is! I would do a pastel to him.

----------

_SnakeKittyFishy_ (09-24-2011)

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

> Did I already say he's awesome looking?! lol well he is! I would do a pastel to him.


Yeah that's what I'm thinking and thank you! Pastel seems to be the best route, just gotta find a nice quality female now and prepare for future breeding  :Very Happy:

----------

kaylablack (10-22-2015)

----------


## seeya205

Ya, jungle refers to the wild pattern!  My pic is my Jungle Pastel!  They are not worth more, just look cooler then most normals!  I would get a really nice female Pastel for him!  Do your homework and don't be cheap on a Pastel!  Cheap ones will brown out really fast and not be nice adults but you pay the price for a nice one and you will never regret it!  You pay for quality, you get quality!  Congrats!

----------

_SnakeKittyFishy_ (09-25-2011)

----------


## $Hakeem$

Yes I say you should buy a pastel,then with the Jungle Pastels you will have you do some other projects,just take it slow and have patience,the price of waiting is awesome,belive me  :Wink:

----------

_SnakeKittyFishy_ (09-25-2011)

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

Well I know this thread is old but I have an exciting prospect on my hands! Over time on here and seeing many many many normals I have not yet seen anything quite like my boy. Then a little hope when I found that Ben Renick has genetic jungles that look a bit like him. I was wanting to get a female from him but then a great opportunity arose. I will be getting soon the mother of my boy to breed back to in my quest to get more jungles!

I'm super excited about this project! It will be my first breeding, and hopefully on the way to creating more Darigans  :Very Happy: 
So, I had him out tonight and I swear he is bigger every time lol... I had to take pics and got some good shots and one really great one. Here he is, unknown weight but on a VHS tape for size reference. He is now 2 years 1.5 months old!

He just keeps getting yellower near his belly too... keeping his amazing gold color and deep black





Without flash...


Hello there...

Scope action  :Wink: 


Best for last!

----------

